# 6/19 surprise



## uncdub13 (Aug 9, 2003)

Headed out at first light this morning to do a little cobia fishin.

Last night's full moon was setting and the sun was rising.



















Made my way out to my spot, had no problems catching bait, and played the waiting game for a few hours. Had a threadfin on top and a frisky live blue on the bottom when the bottom rod goes off. Tighten down, it makes a decent run, headshaking....small cobe?

Nah, just a very hungry drum.










Tide was right, bait was thick, saw tons of spanish doing their thing, but no big fish. Wished i could have stayed out all day, it was a nice one.


----------



## Singletjeff (Mar 27, 2005)

were you netting or sabiki'in the bait?


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Nice work.


----------



## Trout MAn (Jan 5, 2008)

Hey dub 13, what kinda yak is that ?


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

Trout MAn said:


> Hey dub 13, what kinda yak is that ?


redfish 14


----------



## Trout MAn (Jan 5, 2008)

thx for the quick reply!


----------



## uncdub13 (Aug 9, 2003)

Singletjeff said:


> were you netting or sabiki'in the bait?


sabiki


----------



## Sea Fisher (Jan 4, 2008)

*Nice drum*

you catch him on a single hook or were you using a basic wire king rig?


----------



## uncdub13 (Aug 9, 2003)

8/0 circle hook to 80 lb fluoro leader.


----------



## lil red jeep (Aug 17, 2007)

If I've said it once, I've said it a hundred times. When I grow up, I want to be just like you dude! Nice catch. All that seems to be missing from your posts are pics of the paid hotties that FA used to put in his!


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

Awesome report as usual



lil red jeep said:


> If I've said it once, I've said it a hundred times. When I grow up, I want to be just like you dude! Nice catch. All that seems to be missing from your posts are pics of the paid hotties that FA used to put in his!


Do a search for his lemon shark (i think, been a while) report....seems as if there was a hottie in it. Could be wrong.


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

Nice report. If I get the final approve for the Yak. I might consider that redfish. 

And, Tweed, stop referring yourself as a hottie. You ain't fooling anyone.


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

nooo not me...ive never even had the pleasure of fishin with them guys


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

CrawFish said:


> Nice report. If I get the final approve for the Yak. I might consider that redfish.
> 
> And, Tweed, stop referring yourself as a hottie. You ain't fooling anyone.


definately take a look at the redfish. i got the 12 a few months ago, they are kickass boats.



JEsse


----------



## kayak kevin (Jan 31, 2008)

how many spots did that one have?


----------



## uncdub13 (Aug 9, 2003)

kayak kevin said:


> how many spots did that one have?


i counted 21.

by the way, i hope to get that email back to you sometime tomorrow.


----------



## Mark Law (Sep 17, 2006)

Great moon & sun pics,love that on the water, very nice drum.


----------



## eaglesfanguy (May 1, 2003)

Thats a purty drum there.. Nice job.


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

Perty Feeesh


----------

